# I Didn't, Would You Have?



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

So I stepped out to get a little slingshot therapy after a long day and right in front of my catchy were TWO moving targets. I did not take advantage of the opportunity and convenience. They seemed so peaceful and were not scared of me at all. I just couldn't do it even though grilled duck is amazing!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

And the BBQ/braai is right there, that must of been a tough decision. Well I think I would of done the same as I am not really a hunter but I bet some guys wish they were in your shoes at that time. they are probably fed by humans if you could get so close and they weren't scared. Maybe from a friendly neighbours pond.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know how many times I've had the same experience with squirrels... sometimes even sitting right *in* the catchbox in front of the can eating an acorn. . . just couldn't do it. 'Tis tempting though.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I would have done the same, let them keep on living.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You made the right decision . I would have and have made the same choice . They already knew they were safe .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is spring ... nesting season. Good idea to leave them alone to raise a brood. It is not duck season, so it would have been illegal. Sooo, good call.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah you have done the right choice...anyway that wouldn´t be hunting!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ducks just don't seem to have that ohh shit instinct like other birds I have had this kind of shot with ducks present a few times ...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nah, too unnatural and they are mates more than likely, that would be so wrong in my book.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing wrong with those that choose to hunt, but this one instance was an easy good karma boost. Good choice bro.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I would have done the same thing, except i probably would have fed them ... pretty cool birds.

And like another poster said, they were probably a couple ... good job of live and let live in my book !

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i much rather enjoy nature i lost my killing instinct long ago,if i had to hunt to eat i could and would but ,they sell food at the store so live and let live i say that anyways


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I would have offered some cold beers to them and hang out for a bit, I hate drinking alone


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice , honorable call Jeff.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

good decision, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmm....


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Simple, here they're out of season although my dog wouldn't have hesitated.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not a chance! Only Punks shoot a sitting duck. Give them a chance and they will probably nest there for years.


----------



## eagleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Be glad you didn't.... Those things come back to haunt you later in life. Wise choice my friend


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

suicidal ducks dont taste that good



crazymike said:


> I would have offered some cold beers to them and hang out for a bit, I hate drinking alone


damm, we have to be related somehow :shocked:


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good for you. I would not have. No reason to as those two will make more and I am not hungry. I have killed much game in my time but now wish to live in harmony with nature. And my country is the first Centro American country to bane hunting in general. I have many animals in an around my house.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Good call!!

If you ain´t going to eat it, don't kill it!! besides, they where too close to be a shooting challenge


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I would have gone for a headshot ...no worry coz I would have missed ...Lol !


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

There's a time and place for everything, that was not the time or place. Just pretty ironic that they were hanging out infront of my catch box right next to my webber lol. Check it out, I saw the whole famn damily this morning lmfao!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

like i said live and let live,they sell meat at the store


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Indeed a good call.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

pgandy said:


> Good for you. I would not have. No reason to as those two will make more and I am not hungry. I have killed much game in my time but now wish to live in harmony with nature. And my country is the first Centro American country to bane hunting in general. I have many animals in an around my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to Costa Rica 3 different times. Beautiful country, people and tons of wild life everywhere. I'm down with everything EXCEPT those Howler Monkeys! First time I was walking through the jungle to get to the beach they scared me soo bad I dropped my board and dinged it before I even got in the water.


----------



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

nice one, a good heart you have.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

CanH8r said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you. I would not have. No reason to as those two will make more and I am not hungry. I have killed much game in my time but now wish to live in harmony with nature. And my country is the first Centro American country to bane hunting in general. I have many animals in an around my house.
> ...


Ever met one of these?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Agree with Charles, best to let them raise a few ducklings first. Now, would I have taken a shot? No. Not for the afore mentioned reason either. I now live and let live, have plenty of food resources as is, namely money and a farm and I'd rather watch critters at this point in my life than shoot them (had I any critters here in the first place and I don't). Am not against hunting in areas where game is plentiful however...the various wildlife services know the populations and how much to hunt out each season to maintain healthy species...hence hunting licenses and bag limits.

Am with pgandy as well...been there done that so now it's time in my twilight years to just live peacefully with all, even Democrats.

At least some species of ducks mate for life similar to doves, many birds of prey and other avian species. You wouldn't wanna create a widow or lonely heart male now wouldya just for a good supper?

In CA we could buy at least some meat begot from wikl species raised commercially for food such as American Bison, beefalo (cross of bison and cow), ostrige, duck, goose etc..and occasionally I'd treat myself to a supper of wild meat without having to go kill and clean it...came all packed up and ready to cook, hehe. I did shoot a duck once with my pellet rifle in a lake, cleaned/cooked it etc. and didn't feel terribly good about it. I lost my taste for hunting after the war.

Nice bug pgandy! We've got some beauties here but about a third that size. Would make a good body guard!! Geez what a gorgeous insect. My friends down the pike a ways in the medium high Andes had two pet tarantulas who roamed free in the farm house, Harry and Maud, who resided in their pantry to keep it free of roaches and other unwanted guests. I didn't know so I reached for a bag of sugar and was warned off by one of 'em..in a strike pose no less. I really don't have a fondness for spiders so I NEVER went into the pantry at all again while visiting them. They eventually had a death in the family, Maud. Poor Harry was a widower and followed Carol all over the house where ever she went. Finally they were afraid it would crawl in bed with them so they had to put Harry out. He tried for a year in vain to gain entry to the house. Poor Harry. He eventually disappeared. Tarantulas live some forty years.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Even I would have passed that shot


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > pgandy said:
> ...


Wow, that guy is very cool, he really is huge ;- )

wll


----------

